# Lawn care nut- cool season grass guide



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Has anyone purchased the lawn care nuts cool season grass guide?

I'm not a beginner but I'm also not an expert. I'm doing soil samples, foliage applications, pre, posts, iron, overseeding etc.

I suspect the guide is for complete beginners. However, I love to read and learn so I'm wondering if it's worth the 25 bucks. Any book recommendations?


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

From what I have heard for others on reddit is the original guide is fine, nothing groundbreaking that he doesn't cover in the videos, but people purchase it to support his work. By Allyns own admission from his videos the guide just summarizes the years of videos, but his updated guide goes beyond year one now. But I personally don't expect any groundbreaking points on it. He does put it up for sale in the summer too sometimes for a few bucks off.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 5, 2018)

I bought it because he was the reason I became interested in my lawn. I didn't really learn anything new from the original version. Probably because I had watched his videos multiple times by that point. The updated version has some new material that was helpful to me. Either way they are both great to be able to refer back to. You can find the same material here (and then some), but I enjoy his content.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

I purchased before this season, just before the release of his new one. So I got the new and the old. The old one wouldn't provide you anything new that you can't get out of his videos, it's basically just all in one place, which is nice tho.

From what you're doing already you wouldn't gain much from the old book. Now I haven't read the entire new one, but it seems to have a lot more information in it. Some good knowledge and tips on turf types, liquid fert strategies, Fungcide strategies by turf type, herbicides, Carbon X plan, etc. That's in addition to what you'd expect with his Hybrid organic plan. Now I haven't read it comprehensively but probably worth your first lawn care book.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

The 2019 version is pretty good. 2018 is basic. I got it on sale last year, it might be now since LCN's other stuff seems to be discounted. It's 137 pages of LCN lawn care information. If you like what he provides, there is value in this book.

Don't quote me but I think you get the upgrades (when he does) for free.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I bought both Pete's and Allyn's first guides. Allyn's guide will help far more people as his recommendations are temperature based while Pete's are calendar based (great if you're in NC, not so much way up north). That may change with Pete's updated version which I have not read, but Allyn's updated guide is solid. If I had it to do over, I'd buy Allyn's guide all over again, it's nice to have everything in one place.


----------



## MKUltra (Jun 18, 2018)

Killsocket said:


> Don't quote me but I think you get the upgrades (when he does) for free.


Lifetime updates are free. Every year that this book gets updated, you are emailed the new copy for FREE.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@g-man has a pretty great free guide here on TLF . . .


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> @g-man has a pretty great free guide here on TLF . . .


The first thing I read on this site..


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I like the LCN and been watching his videos for years but with him pushing product now his advice is obviously becoming skewed. Which I understand. Here you get the best kind of advice : free advice from people who aren't trying to sell you anything.

Speaking of which, @g-man 's guide is excellent.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

If his guide can get my lawn any nicer than it is right now I'd buy it. That said, I learned everything from free information on lawn forums. I doubt I'd learn anything new or more than what I've already learned thus far esp since his current lawn is St. Aug and his previous one is TTTF I believe.


----------

